
Show HN: A coding style proposal for JavaScript ES6 - gaspard
http://lucidogen.github.io/jessy/
======
matthewbauer
I think the "Single line commit changes" is a worthy goal. But I don't think
these changes make this more possible.

~~~
gaspard
It is true. It only improves this aspect when adding elements to the end of
objects.

But the real advantage I felt was punctuation confusion reduction when having
mixed object definitions and callbacks.

------
bndw
The proposed format kills the readability of nested objects IMO.

~~~
gaspard
I have been using this format with deeply nested objects and found readability
to be improved. How does it kill readability ? Could you provide an example ?

